

Show HN: Make your iPhone and iPad app beautiful - niico
http://www.uipsd.co/2
Hi guys, I&#x27;m happy to share with you UIPSD2. A great way to quickly build beautiful iPhone and iPad apps. Check it out and let me know what you guys think about it.<p>Also, use &#x27; hackernews &#x27; for $10 off!
======
niico
Im happy to share with you guys this new release. Also don't forget to use '
hackernews ' for $10 off!

------
post_break
Wordpress themes only for iOS.

Now all your apps can look exactly the same!®

(Flat design for just $20 plus shipping and handling)

~~~
xauronx
So, you disagree with the existence of Wordpress themes? I think premade
themes/styles are a pretty good place to start for many developers.

~~~
post_break
I don't disagree with them. I'm just stating my opinion that making something
"beautiful" by using a pre-made theme with a couple of color variations is
anything but.

------
BaconJuice
Android support?

~~~
Kudos
> Android support?

That's a fairly incomplete question...

~~~
BaconJuice
looks pretty complete to me?

